# My cockapoo diet (new owner )



## Ilovemykiko (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey everyone! My mother recently passed away to cancer and my brother was left with her cockapoo Kiko well I'm on my way (12 hour drive ) to pick him up I found out he was being mistreated, not fed, kept in a cage and all his hair is matted so the groomer will likely have to cut it all . I'm heartbroken but am ready to give him all the love he needs like my mother did. He is about 4 years old . I want to feed him a diet of food I can make instead of dog food from a store. I purchased whitting fish, chicken breast, peas, carrots so far...what else can he eat ? What should I give him to make sure he meets all nutritional value he needs to be a happy healthy dog ? Sorry for the long post thank you all for reading! Please help I'm new and just want the best for my new baby


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about your mother and well done for taking on Kiko - I hope you are both very happy together once he has settled in.

Can I ask why you want to cook for him rather than feed a commercial diet? I cook for Molly at home as she has pancreatitis and needs a very low fat diet and when first diagnosed did not like any of the commercial foods which were low enough in fat. Dogs need more calcium than we do so I need to add a calcium supplement to her food and also add a vitamin supplement to make sure she has no deficiencies. I am also giving her small amounts of commercial food now to try and fill any gaps there may be in the home cooked diet I am providing for her and I would much rather feed her a good quality commercial diet as I feed my other dog.


----------



## Ilovemykiko (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey thanks for responding ! We try to be healthy in my house and like to know exactly what we are consuming, we try to eat whole real foods as much as we can and I want the same for Kiko ! So many dog foods have things I've never heard of or can pronounce and I just want him to be the healthiest he can . I think the best way for us to do that is to make him his food. So far I've bought whitting fish, chicken breast, peas, blackberries for an occasional snack , spinach , pinto beans. What am I missing? I want to make sure he gets everything he needs and to live a long , happy , healthy life .


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi, it’s great to hear that you want the best for your dog. I’ve no experience of cooking from scratch so will leave that advice to those who do. We opted for a commercial product so that we could ensure a good balance of all the essential nutrients. It’s surprising the variety of good options out there. I’ve enjoyed making healthy training treats of either cooked or dried fish, chicken and veg. Good luck with whatever you decide and I wish you great fun and happiness with kiko (love the name😀)


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi, it’s great to hear that you want the best for your dog. I’ve no experience of cooking from scratch so will leave that advice to those who do. We opted for a commercial product so that we could ensure a good balance of all the essential nutrients. It’s surprising the variety of good options out there. I’ve enjoyed making healthy training treats of either cooked or dried fish, chicken and veg. Good luck with whatever you decide and I wish you great fun and happiness with kiko (love the name😀)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lots of advice here http://www.dogcathomeprepareddiet.com/index.htm


----------

